# Aggressive Rottweiler



## Mohamed Khalid (Aug 15, 2008)

I live in a remote area, and needed an outdoors watch dog 
Two days ago I acquired a one year old male Rottweiler, a friend of mine brought it to me from the big city, some 800 Kilometers from where I live

The dog was chained since I got it, I was told to keep it chained for at least one week until he gets used to me. I have been feeding him, but when I try to get close he barks and he tries to attack me, the chain is what saved me from his aggression.

I do not have an access to professional help where I live, I wanted to unchain the Dog but I am afraid to get close to him.

Please somebody help.

M. Khalid


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

My clocks need winding up too. Pull the other one its got bells on it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

You cant train a aggressive dog to be non aggressive not on that scale anyway  Your friend has ruined that dog and yet again its the dog thats missing out.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

well i'm sorry if this offends you but tough...why on gods earth would you get a dog and chain it up?? this p*sses me off big time...would you like it?and another thing a rottie in my oppion is not for a novice...god some people.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh god poor dog.. i bet its not even agressive.. its probably just barking and jumping up at you cause it needs some friggin LOVE


Its you and your friend who have ruined that dog


shame


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Ding dong Mrs D


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Mohamed Khalid said:


> I wanted to unchain the Dog but I am afraid to get close to him.


Do us all a favour and unchain him!


----------



## Mohamed Khalid (Aug 15, 2008)

This is exactly what I did, the Dog is unchained. he bit me in the process, but I think every thing is going to be alright from now on.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Mohamed Khalid said:


> This is exactly what I did, the Dog is unchained. he bit me in the process, but I think every thing is going to be alright from now on.


.............


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Mohamed Khalid said:


> I live in a remote area, and needed an outdoors watch dog
> Two days ago I acquired a one year old male Rottweiler, a friend of mine brought it to me from the big city, some 800 Kilometers from where I live
> 
> The dog was chained since I got it, I was told to keep it chained for at least one week until he gets used to me. I have been feeding him, but when I try to get close he barks and he tries to attack me, the chain is what saved me from his aggression.
> ...


are you for real...


----------



## Georges Mum (Aug 12, 2008)

On my way into the vets yesterday i bumped into my old employer and his rotweiller. This dog tried to attack me 18 months ago when i was at work and had it not been for his owner being present he would have full on bitten me. I am quite gutsy with dogs BUT when i saw this dog yesterday i was rigid with fear as he was staring at me and Milly. I don't know how having been bitten by this dog you think it will all be ok now? These dogs mean big business when they attack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Mohamed Khalid said:


> This is exactly what I did, the Dog is unchained. he bit me in the process, but I think every thing is going to be alright from now on.


Hopefully he'll do a better job next time!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Hopefully he'll do a better job next time!


 Alan you are such a sweetheart


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Mohamed Khalid said:


> This is exactly what I did, the Dog is unchained. he bit me in the process, but I think every thing is going to be alright from now on.


Lets hope next time he bites ya he gets ya good and proper - right in the donuts - thats if he can find them. Then maybe they are on the top of ya heed - dick heed lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi. Im not being funny but what makes you think this is made up?? I dont agree with chaining the dog up and stuff but surly we should at least try and educate him rather then be rude, how else is he supposed to learn. Surely any animal lover would want the same. Im not having a go I just generally want to know what it is about it that makes it sound fake. I might be being completely stupid but I just dont see it. I also dont understand why anyone would make something up, surely people have better things to do then come up with fake problems for us to talk about. i know i can be rather nieve at times but i just dont get it??


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Stick around the forum a bit longer and you'll see we get one or two not too truthful people every week. Dont know if you have been on forums before but they are called trolls and they join forums and put on emotive/arguementative posts just to stir up trouble. Watch out for the 'my one year old bitch is about to have pups' or ' I'm mating my dog with my mates Pitbull' or 'I've got some Shidoodlehuahuas for sale at £1000'


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

LMAO this thread has cheered me up a treat


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LMAO this thread has cheered me up a treat


What ARE you TALKING about!?! THIS is SERIOUS!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> What ARE you TALKING about!?! THIS is SERIOUS!!!!


Ops i mean this thread has made me very angreeee  poor poor fella buying a dog that he knew was vicious and getting bit  poor soul poor poor soul


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

Perhaps we should treat this thread as serious and give the poor guy some advise.

Well after a previous thread I suggest the way forward would be for the chappie to stick his fingers up his dogs bum the next time dog bites mhim LOL now I would pay to see that LMAO


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

have you not heard of an alarm system and sensored lights??
Don't ruin dogs which already have a bad rep probably because of people like you, all just to be a watch dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Perhaps we should treat this thread as serious and give the poor guy some advise.
> 
> Well after a previous thread I suggest the way forward would be for the chappie to stick his fingers up his dogs bum the next time dog bites mhim LOL now I would pay to see that LMAO


LMAO so the fook would i...i wonda who would come of the worst??? eitha way he will probs be missing some fingers lmao.


Fade to Grey said:


> have you not heard of an alarm system and sensored lights??
> Don't ruin dogs which already have a bad rep probably because of people like you, all just to be a watch dog.


good post.


----------



## bird laday (Aug 19, 2008)

the reason why your dog is exhibiting aggressive behavior is because he is chained up. Whoever told you to keep it chained until he gets used to you was mistaken. When you adopt a mature dog, it is best to establish a leadership role immediately upon arrival to his new environment. What you should have done as soon as you brought him home is to leash him up and walk him for a good hour. This would have eliminated his stresses and anxieties and you would then have been dealing with a calm submissive dog. This dog has now established his own boundries and is defending them because he doesn't see you as any sort of pack leader. I hesitate to give you advise simply because I can not assess your dogs behavior only by your discription.

If you approach him without food, will he accept you close to him? If not, it's because he senses your fear which is negative energy and this triggers a defensive mode. If he does accept you near him, remove him from his chain and try walking him (he should walk beside or behind you). Once he's tired, he will go into a submissive mode and only then should you attempt to give him affection and/or feed him.

You have a very powerful and head strong breed and I strongly recommend professional help. Have you ever owned a powerful breed before?


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Come on, what sort of a prick brings a dog home and chains it up for a week!?!


Lol ..... great point


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Delt with, shall we continue??


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> Delt with, shall we continue??


*hmmm why you not deleted this post  and why after neally a year you bought the subject back up *


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Its owners like this that give our breed a bad name. I aint surprised its acting aggressively if hes chained up. Rottweilers love to be with people. They should NEVER be kept out side away from people and Never chained..no dog for that matter. A bored dog is a potentialy dangerous dog


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Was just wondering also why thread has been resurrected?


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

The Thread was resurrected by a racist who commented on here, i have deleted the posts, and sorted it, 
I'll close the thread now, as it think its causing confusion.


----------

